# Petit Ouvrage Welschhof - France - October 2012



## saul_son (Nov 4, 2012)

Petit Ouvrage Welschhof is located in the Rohrbach sector and faced a German assault in June 1940, the fort surrendered after a heavy artillery attack. More history.

The only Petit Ouvrage we visited. This is a composite of August's and October's visits.

Visited with Rookinella.


----------



## chris (Nov 4, 2012)

Always love that tiled lettering in the Usine


----------



## krela (Nov 4, 2012)

I do love these, cheers.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 4, 2012)

Another great fort visit,thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 4, 2012)

Lovely stuff bud!


----------



## night crawler (Nov 4, 2012)

Great stuff and a couple of engines in one piece to boot.


----------



## Maginot (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the really good pics, very surprised you have managed to get inside as it was completely burried the last time I went there......as were several of them... I ended up going to Hobling....this ouvrage seems to be in really good condition and a lot of equipment is still in place.. a lot of the forts have floors with huge heave in them and also large cracks which are hard to spot because they are ankle deep in water.

Brilliant places to explore though and I would love to come over with you if you decide to go again..

Regards Maginot

PS any more pics gladly drooled over as its been a few years since I have been as my exporing friend is now blind sadly due to Gloucoma.


----------



## maxmix (Nov 7, 2012)

Wowsers, love this, thanks


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 31, 2012)

Brilliant, looks like a great filming location!

Very nice lightpainting, by the way.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 1, 2013)

is nice is that


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 1, 2013)

Great shots, looks interesting


----------



## HughieD (Jan 12, 2013)

Fantastic photography.


----------



## Stussy (Jan 13, 2013)

Great pics, loving that hulking big generator!


----------



## Munchh (Jan 13, 2013)

Outstanding report. You've made a great job of the pics, hats off to ya mate.


----------

